# Thames Valley Meet - Gauging Interest



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So, I've been really rubbish of late and I havent done a meet for I dont know how long.

So, now that the weather is starting to perk up, I'm thinking of doing a new monthly meet starting in one location and driving to a pub somewhere for food (probably a 20-30 minute drive) - more than likely on a Saturday

I'll be looking at doing this in the berkshire area.

Anyone interested? I'll try and get one arranged for April

J
xx

*Interested:*

Jess
Treaders
2010stevenamor7
Cam69
C00P5TT5
Mk1trackattack
Blackcatz
Gemsathome
Jockinthebox
777HAM


----------



## 2010stevenamor7 (Apr 1, 2017)

Lollypop86 said:


> So, I've been really rubbish of late and I havent done a meet for I dont know how long.
> 
> So, now that the weather is starting to perk up, I'm thinking of doing a new monthly meet starting in one location and driving to a pub somewhere for food (probably a 20-30 minute drive) - more than likely on a Saturday
> 
> ...


yeah im in


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

sweet, had a response on the TTOC also 

J
xx


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Count me in.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm a tentative depending on the day it happens.... Although a 30 minute run seems not enough, I vote a thrash out the back of Caversham towards Oxford....nice windie road country road, with some nice long straights


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

cam69 said:


> Count me in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Added, thank you kindly lol 
J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

C00P5TT5 said:


> I'm a tentative depending on the day it happens.... Although a 30 minute run seems not enough, I vote a thrash out the back of Caversham towards Oxford....nice windie road country road, with some nice long straights


Probably be a Saturday or Sunday, how about up pangbourne and out towards streatley first and up that way?

J
Xx


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Fine choice :mrgreen:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Its always a nice drive up that way 

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Did this happen, or forthcoming?

Depending which Saturday, I'd probably come on up.


----------



## mk1Trackattack (May 6, 2017)

add me to the list :mrgreen:


----------



## blackcatz (Feb 16, 2017)

Can you add me to the intrested list please


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mk1Trackattack said:


> add me to the list :mrgreen:


All done  Going to get something together for June



blackcatz said:


> Can you add me to the intrested list please


Done 

J
xx


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

Add me too


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Jockinthebox said:


> Add me too


All done 

J
xx


----------



## 777HAM (Jul 28, 2016)

Bit of a trek for me but depending on date, I would be interested.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

777HAM said:


> Bit of a trek for me but depending on date, I would be interested.


I'll add you, I'm keeping an eye on the weather

j
xx


----------



## Cee Apple (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi,

Was wondering if this meet happened or if another meet would be likely to happen in the future!

Peace,
Apple


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi there,

Nothing's happened yet, but once #evenTT17 and VAG Tuner are out of the way I'll get something in the diary  trying to make sure we have good weather too

J
Xx


----------



## Cee Apple (Jun 15, 2017)

Cheers for getting back to me, I live in Ealing so if your about let me know we could try get little group or something going.


----------



## blackcatz (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi

Just wondering if this is still on the cards?


----------



## Cee Apple (Jun 15, 2017)

blackcatz said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering if this is still on the cards?


I hoping it still is too!

Maybe we could try get it going again?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Show season is all done now!

I'm due on holiday from the 2nd of october for 11 days, so I'll get something in the diary for after that?

Might speak to some of the Audi dealers and get a breakfast morning arranged

J
xx


----------



## Cee Apple (Jun 15, 2017)

Lollypop86 said:


> Show season is all done now!
> 
> I'm due on holiday from the 2nd of october for 11 days, so I'll get something in the diary for after that?
> 
> ...


He's back from the shows XD this sounds great we will have to sort out a date!!

Cheers,
Apple


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

If this happens, count me in 8)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I really should pull my finger out  sorry Ive been crap

J
xx


----------



## blackcatz (Feb 16, 2017)

Lollypop86 said:


> I really should pull my finger out  sorry Ive been crap
> 
> J
> xx


Hopefully we can find a cold dry day fo this....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea, I definitely need to lol just lots going on at the moment. Having a dog is like having a child lol

J
xx


----------



## AndreiV93 (Mar 29, 2017)

Would be good to get some dates in the calendar for spring so we can make this happen!


----------



## DaddyCool76 (Mar 19, 2018)

New Berkshire member here - would be up for joining some locals for a drive/meet!


----------

